# How to edit icons on display screen MY 2022



## JayElDee (5 mo ago)

New to the Tesla fold and to my new Model Y, and some questions arise.
I find the music/news/radio part of the display confusing and for me not intuitive at all. 
Why all the different screens eg favorites, recents, streaming, etc? It there a reason for that? It seems very redundant. 
It would seem that making the screen user configurable like a smartphone's would make better sense, but am I missing something? I thought the display would act like my phone, Samsung Note 9, or an iPad in customization. It clearly does not.
Also, I signed onto Premium Connectivity. Does this mean I now have a TuneIn subscription or is that another monthly charge? Does the TuneIn service only offer what's there during the first 30 days of ownership?

Is there a way to remove useless icons from the screen, in TuneIn, elswhere? For example, during the instructions from the Tesla rep when I was picking up the car, she showed me how to search for new icons. She suggested "AC/DC radio." Now it's there and I don't know how to get rid of it, or any other icons.
I know the dock at the bottom is somewhat configurable, but the rest of the screen really needs housekeeping and I don't know how to achieve that.
Any suggestions appreciated, or maybe a YouTube video?
Thanks


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Press and hold on the icons in the center of the dock. Those are configurable and can be swapped out for other items. You can also bring seat heaters and defrost buttons down there as well.

I agree that making each audio option its own button is confusing. In the previous major version, there was only one audio button with options to switch the source within the audio pane itself.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

The buttons are new, so there's not a lot of features around them


----------



## JayElDee (5 mo ago)

@Kizzy Thanks, but I am refering to the icons on the main screen, ie not the dock. If I can't remove them, just moving some to off the visible screen positions would be helpful. I really don't care for TuneIn's suggestions hogging space on the screen.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

JayElDee said:


> @Kizzy Thanks, but I am refering to the icons on the main screen, ie not the dock. If I can't remove them, just moving some to off the visible screen positions would be helpful. I really don't care for TuneIn's suggestions hogging space on the screen.


I'm pretty sure that on the main screen the icons are shown in a dock along the bottom of the window. Maybe a little more detail on the screen, like some pictures may help. But then again, I don't believe there are any way to edit them.


----------



## CharlesVCronis (2 mo ago)

JayElDee said:


> New to the Tesla fold and to my new Model Y, and some questions arise.
> I find the music/news/radio part of the display confusing and for me not intuitive at all.
> Why all the different screens eg favorites, recents, streaming, etc? It there a reason for that? It seems very redundant.
> It would seem that making the screen user configurable like a smartphone's would make better sense, but am I missing something? I thought the display would act like my phone, Samsung Note 9, or an iPad in customization. It clearly does not.
> ...


I couldn't again more with your post. While I am used to it, the set up is crappy. On my Audi, I was able to customize the screen exactly as I wanted. In my S, the favorites screen is what I want but as soon as I tap on a specific station it reverts to the group/category the station falls in, and the majority of my favorites go away. That is not an efficient app. I want the favorite to remain as is all the time. For example, if I go the Bloomberg for financial news, all of my music stations are gone, until I go back to favorites. The set up sucks.


----------

